# Radio



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Have 2016 Platinum with Nav system .Lately the radio plays but the Sat info takes awhile to come on screen when I first start the car and you can't adjust station until it does. also noticed that when I turn the radio off the maps screen comes on and stays on. Anyone else having this problem.


----------

